# Kann keine Grafiktreiber installieren (Asus R751L)



## dugbork (22. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich war vor ein paar Tagen, mit meinem Bruder, ein Notebook kaufen. Nach längerer suche und längerem vergleichen sind wir dann zum Entschluss gekommen das wir das Asus R751L kaufen. Gute Hardware, gutes Aussehen und guter Preis wie ich finde. 
So, nach dem wir alles nach dem ersten start Konfiguriert haben, wollte ich die Grafiktreiber installieren. Doch nach dem ich das Setup gestartet habe bekam ich folgende Fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe dann erstmal geschaut ob ich evtl. den falschen Treiber runtergeladen habe, was aber nicht so war. Dann hab ich im Gerätemanager geschaut ob die GraKa überhaupt erkannt wird, ja wird sie. So, dann hab ich sehr sehr lange gegoogelt und eine gute Anleitung gefunden, in der beschrieben wird das ich in einer der .inf Dateien des Treibers die ID's der verbauten GraKa eingeben muss, weil diese eventuell Fehlen. So gesagt getan und siehe da jetzt wird die GraKa erkannt. Doch irgendwann während des Installationsprozess wird dieser Abgebrochen mit einer neuen Fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin echt ratlos. Warum bekomme ich die Grafiktreiber einfach nicht installiert? Spielen kann er zwar, aber auch nur solange keine Win 8.1 installiert ist. Sobald das installiert wird, stürzen die Spiele mit einem kritischen Fehler ab und verlangen nach aktuelleren Grafik Treibern. Was kann ich noch tun? Kann man das Problem überhaupt so lösen oder ist es doch besser wenn man das Notebook umtauscht?

Grüße
dugbork

PS: Notebook Daten: Asus R751L(B)
i5 1,6GHz, ; 8GB Ram ; Nvidia GT 740M ; 1TB HDD

Falls ihr noch mehr wissen müsst, einfach Fragen


----------



## Abductee (22. Januar 2014)

Du musst zu erst die Intel Grafikkartentreiber installieren.


----------



## dugbork (22. Januar 2014)

Sind installiert und auf dem neusten stand. Wenn es daran liegt sagt einem aber auch das Setup vom Nvidia Treiber das zuerst aktuelle Intel Treiber drauf müssen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (22. Januar 2014)

Du brauchste die Speziellen Intel Treiber.

nim die von der Asus Homepage.


----------



## dugbork (22. Januar 2014)

den habe ich genommen. funktioniert trotzdem nicht . habe alle treiber von der asus seite ausprobiert. aber funktionieren tuhen die grafik treiber von Nvidia trotzdem nicht. den Nvidia treiber von der asus seite kann ich installieren aber das ist der 311er. also schon ziemlich veraltet. und wenn man win 8.1 installiert kann man nicht mehr spielen weil die spiele alle einen aktuellen treiber wollen.


----------

